

9 things you didn't know about Steve Jobs - hoogaguy
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/8-things-didn-t-know-life-steve-jobs-172130955.html

======
droob
"A large part of a bio chunked into nine parts, arbitrarily"

